# Downloadspeed bei Steam und co.



## Honeyclaws (10. September 2014)

Hallo

Habe seit ein paar Tagen eine neue Internetleitung mit bis zu 90MB/s. Hab gleich mal auf Steam getestet wie so die Downloadgeschwindigkeit ist. 

Sind jedoch nur max. 9MB/s. Habe bei den Einstellungen nichts gedrosselt sondern alles auf unbegrenzt.

Weis jemand wie das schneller geht?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (10. September 2014)

Honeyclaws schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe seit ein paar Tagen eine neue Internetleitung mit bis zu 90MB/s. Hab gleich mal auf Steam getestet wie so die Downloadgeschwindigkeit ist.
> 
> ...



Ich vermute mal dass du eine (bis zu) 90MBit Leitung hast und bei Steam mit 9MByte/s runterlädst...was dem theoretischen maximum von 11,25 MByte/s doch recht nahe kommt, also alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. September 2014)

Honeyclaws schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe seit ein paar Tagen eine neue Internetleitung mit bis zu 90MB/s.


Nein hast du nicht! Warum? Weil (noch keiner) solch eine schnelle Leitung hat.
Davon abgesehen wird das in Mbit/sek. gerechnet. 
Hast du z.B. eine 50Mbit Leitung musst du die Zahl durch "8" teilen um auf die maximal mögliche Geschwindigkeit in Megabyte bei dieser Leitung zu kommen. In diesem Beispiel also maximal 6,25 MB/sek.

Frage: Welcher Anbieter ist das denn den du da hast, der so eine krumme Zahl von 90Mbit als Download anbietet? Ich kenne nur 25/50/100 oder 200Mbit Leitungen.


----------



## Honeyclaws (10. September 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nein hast du nicht! Warum? Weil (noch keiner) solch eine schnelle Leitung hat.
> Davon abgesehen wird das in Mbit/sek. gerechnet.
> Hast du z.B. eine 50Mbit Leitung musst du die Zahl durch "8" teilen um auf die maximal mögliche Geschwindigkeit in Megabyte bei dieser Leitung zu kommen. In diesem Beispiel also maximal 6,25 MB/sek.
> 
> Frage: Welcher Anbieter ist das denn den du da hast, der so eine krumme Zahl von 90Mbit als Download anbietet? Ich kenne nur 25/50/100 oder 200Mbit Leitungen.



Jo meinte Mbit sorry. Hab eine 100Mbit/sek Leitung von unitymedia, kommen so 90 - 100 an.


----------



## Honeyclaws (10. September 2014)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal dass du eine (bis zu) 90MBit Leitung hast und bei Steam mit 9MByte/s runterlädst...was dem theoretischen maximum von 11,25 MByte/s doch recht nahe kommt, also alles in Ordnung.



Verstehe ok danke


----------



## Dagonzo (10. September 2014)

Honeyclaws schrieb:


> Jo meinte Mbit sorry. Hab eine 100Mbit/sek Leitung von unitymedia, kommen so 90 - 100 an.


Gut dann sind die 9MB Downloadrate doch völlig in Ordnung. 
Zum einen kann man in den AGB´s bestimmt nachlesen das es sich um bis zu 100Mbit handelt und zum anderen muss die Gegenstelle das auch liefern können, was häufig eben nicht der Fall ist. Und daran kannst man als Nutzer nichts ändern. 
Es gibt sicherlich hier und da Hilfsprogramme die versprechen deine Downloadrate zu optimieren, aber so was funktioniert bei den heutigen DSL- oder Kabelleitungen so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Das hat früher bei Analog-Modem und ISDN noch eher was gebracht.


----------



## Grushdak (10. September 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nein hast du nicht! Warum? Weil (noch keiner) solch eine schnelle Leitung hat.


In diesem Punkt stimme ich Dir nicht zu.

Die schnellste Glasfaser-Verbindung liegt bei 40Gigabit (entspricht 5 Gigabyte) pro Sekunde.   
Allerdings besitzt diese bisher nur eine Person auf dieser Welt - und ist noch bei keinem Provider buchbar. 

(Stand 2007)


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2014)

Hab letztens mit 16 MB/s Skyrim bei Steam heruntergeladen. Die Beta von Warlords of Draenor konnte ich ebenfalls mit 16 MB/s herunterladen. Also inzwischen sind die Geschwindigkeiten der Anbieter meist ausreichend, zumindest morgens. Nur HDRO liegt noch bei 256 KB/s (2 MBit/s) beim Patchdownload...


----------

